# I was hoping that I was wrong about my friend appearing on a reality show.....



## hauntedtexan (Feb 2, 2017)

I've known my friend and her family for almost 40 years and they have always been down to earth and true friends.... Lost contact for a long time, but we reconnected like only a week had passed. She has retired after years of high level work in the governments budget department and some of her kids left, and some are still living in the family compound, room for all, including the 5 dogs, 2 cats, grandchildren and ex-son-in-law. 
    Having casually, jokingly mentioned that reality TV is looking for y'all, I'm told that they are being flown to LA to appear on Dr Phil because of 1 kids bizarre relationship with a weirdo woman who lives off of a bogus charity she invented who blames his faulty upbringing on a pile of bull excrement.... Hating reality shows, I can't help fearing for her since these shows profit on exploiting and humiliating folks no matter what the cost as long as they get ratings. 
    All I can do is support her after this train wreck occurs and pray they expose the insanity of this fraudulent charity leader. Let us pray.....


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 2, 2017)

Sounds like fun!  Please let us know when it will be aired.


----------



## Brookswood (Feb 17, 2017)

Reality shows are anything but.... IMHO.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 1, 2017)

I agree with you that reality shows show people at their worst, or humiliate them and their families. I don't like them (except for the HGTV house hunting and remodeling shows). I don't understand why intelligent people do it. I guess it's the $$$$ and 15 minutes of fame (if they are not already famous). And if you already have money...doing them seems even more ridiculous to me.  I hope your friend's family doesn't wind up being too traumatized and embarrassed by what transpires.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 1, 2017)

I worked with a woman who was on Jerry Springer with her boyfriend/husband, whatever he was.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 1, 2017)

Kitties said:


> I worked with a woman who was on Jerry Springer with her boyfriend/husband, whatever he was.



Now, that's something I'd never tell anyone I was on that show.   I used to tell my sister all the folks on that show were from the south, she told me in the south everyone says they're from the north.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 2, 2017)

She was from California. They flew her and the male out for the show. She wasn't lying. I found the episode on YouTube.


----------



## Debby (Mar 2, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Now, that's something I'd never tell anyone I was on that show.   I used to tell my sister all the folks on that show were from the south, she told me in the south everyone says they're from the north.




That's hilarious!  And I'm with you except I'd go one step further and never be on that Jerry Springer show!  Wouldn't even admit it if I watched it.*Save**Save*​


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2017)

I worked with a woman who was invited to appear on one of the court shows-not Judge Judy, but I forget which one. Oh, she was all excited to be flown to (I think) Chicago and have her hair and make up professionally done, as she said.

Teams working for the shows review cases pending on court dockets all over and if  any sound interesting, they reach out to the litigants with their offer  to be on TV.

She never did go, because her former landlord, whom she brought suit against in local small claims court, settled with her.  But she was the type that would go for something like that.

She told me the outcome is often predetermined and that both parties are told beforehand that the show pays the damages to the winner on behalf of the loser. The winner also got some kind of pay or reward for coming on the show, and I think she said the loser also got a smaller reward for appearing. She didn't know the amounts but I bet they were quite small, considering air fare in many cases.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 2, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't understand why intelligent people do it.



Bingo.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Mar 13, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Sounds like fun!  Please let us know when it will be aired.


  March 20th on Dr. Phil's show..... never too late for prayers....


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2017)

This is something I would never in a million years do. Yuck!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

Debby said:


> That's hilarious!  And I'm with you except I'd go one step further and never be on that Jerry Springer show!  Wouldn't even admit it if I watched it.*Save**Save*​


Debby, two things I wouldn't allow my husband to watch in this house...Jerry Springer and Maury Povich. Just disgraceful programming that highlights the ignorant acting people of the world. They should never procreate and ironically that's all the Povich show is about!


----------



## Iodine (Mar 21, 2017)

Mar 20th and I read this at 12:42 A.M. on the 21st.  Darn.  I haven't seen Dr Phil in years but I would have watched today.  I wouldn't waste too much sympathy for your friend if I were you.  She should know better than to go on a program like that.  I doubt that they are getting paid anything for being there.  It's a free trip to Chicago or wherever the Dr Phil show is filmed. 

My neighbor went on a court show, I think it was called The Bench.  They got a free trip to LA (I think it was LA) and were put up in a nice hotel, free meals and she didn't mention any money.  BUT I was shocked when I saw her on TV, they really had her fixed up nice.  I wish whoever did her hair and make up could get a hold of me for an hour or so. (My husband probably wishes that too  )


----------



## hauntedtexan (Mar 21, 2017)

Iodine said:


> Mar 20th and I read this at 12:42 A.M. on the 21st.  Darn.  I haven't seen Dr Phil in years but I would have watched today.  I wouldn't waste too much sympathy for your friend if I were you.  She should know better than to go on a program like that.  I doubt that they are getting paid anything for being there.  It's a free trip to Chicago or wherever the Dr Phil show is filmed.
> 
> My neighbor went on a court show, I think it was called The Bench.  They got a free trip to LA (I think it was LA) and were put up in a nice hotel, free meals and she didn't mention any money.  BUT I was shocked when I saw her on TV, they really had her fixed up nice.  I wish whoever did her hair and make up could get a hold of me for an hour or so. (My husband probably wishes that too  )


 The show is titled "Is Mathew Brainwashed" or something like that. My friend was resistant to going on, but did because the show sent the kid to a deprogramming place that they could never afford. To sacrifice personal integrity to help a kid and still hold onto your integrity in the sanity of reality TV is commendable. Here is the info on Dr Phils site [video]http://www.drphil.com/shows/brainwashing-con-artist-or-loving-girlfriend-who-is-matthew-dating/[/video]
  I believe the show is available on Dr Phil's site. After the show, Mathew went to the facility, broke protocol to keep in touch with the psycho woman and they drove the RV back to my friends house. The police were called yesterday and they escorted them both off the property. Enough is enough and can be determined at a certain place, which was reached.
   By the way, that so called girlfriend/therapist tried to commit suicide on her dressing room and was placed on a 72 hr psyche hold.... her site is called "Mama Trauma" on facebook... The IRS needs to investigate her before she hurt anyone else.... Doubt she has ever filed taxes on her "charity"


----------



## Iodine (Mar 22, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> The show is titled "Is Mathew Brainwashed" or something like that. My friend was resistant to going on, but did because the show sent the kid to a deprogramming place that they could never afford. To sacrifice personal integrity to help a kid and still hold onto your integrity in the sanity of reality TV is commendable. Here is the info on Dr Phils site [video]http://www.drphil.com/shows/brainwashing-con-artist-or-loving-girlfriend-who-is-matthew-dating/[/video]
> I believe the show is available on Dr Phil's site. After the show, Mathew went to the facility, broke protocol to keep in touch with the psycho woman and they drove the RV back to my friends house. The police were called yesterday and they escorted them both off the property. Enough is enough and can be determined at a certain place, which was reached.
> By the way, that so called girlfriend/therapist tried to commit suicide on her dressing room and was placed on a 72 hr psyche hold.... her site is called "Mama Trauma" on facebook... The IRS needs to investigate her before she hurt anyone else.... Doubt she has ever filed taxes on her "charity"



Thanks for the link.  I hope it works out well for them but it sounds like a rough time for them.


----------

